# Tyco 440 Chaparral 2K MOC!



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

After much thought, today I pulled the trigger on a Tyco 440 Red #2 Chaparral 2K Mint on the Card. Cost was over $500 but given the extreme
rarity of it moc, I ultimately decided I had to have it. It makes a nice
companion piece to my tyco stp #40 MOC for now. Heres the pic from
the ebay auction which had 17 watchers when I bought it BIN. The auction
was or best offer but the seller refused to answer my best offers so I just
gave up and paid the asking price.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats :thumbsup: But for $500 , I'd have hoped for a more Minty Card ! You can see a fold crease, and marks where someone removed the original price sticker.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Congrats :thumbsup: But for $500 , I'd have hoped for a more Minty Card ! You can see a fold crease, and marks where someone removed the original price sticker.


Hey, everybody seeks perfection, but sometimes you just have to accept what you can get. This car is extremely rare on the card so Im happy just to have one at all. I can always upgrade later, IF one ever shows up later, because its the first one I have ever even seen in 25 years of collecting.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Carded 440s don't come around too often. I know of one collector who had them all except for the Camel Datsun and he'd been looking for years just to see one - let alone buy one.

This ain't the 1990s and spending big money on slots should only be done for your own personal enjoyment and with no delusions you will break even if you decide to sell. I know there are cars I'd love to get but I have learned my lesson the hard way and I cap what I will spend for any given car - and it's a LOT less than it was 12-15 years ago.

Having said all that, congratulations on getting a very rare piece. Hard to put a price on the joy you get from filling that hole in the collection. Yes, collectors are obsessive and often do things that others find baffling.

Joe


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Carded 440s don't come around too often. I know of one collector who had them all except for the Camel Datsun and he'd been looking for years just to see one - let alone buy one.
> 
> This ain't the 1990s and spending big money on slots should only be done for your own personal enjoyment and with no delusions you will break even if you decide to sell. I know there are cars I'd love to get but I have learned my lesson the hard way and I cap what I will spend for any given car - and it's a LOT less than it was 12-15 years ago.
> 
> ...


I think I am hooked on these carded 440s. I don't want to collect them all but I would like to collect all the F1/INDY 440 on the card. I already have them loose. 440 were the first semi realistic looking F1/INDY cars from tyco excluding the old tyco s cars so they hold a special place in my collecting heart.

yes, slot car prices are way down from the late 1990's but I feel tyco are undervalued compared to other things like die cast. Slot cars are very hard to find outside ebay nowadays. Finding them at flea markets and yard sales is nearly impossible. I like aurora and other brands but I LOVE TYCO!!!


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*Im way ahead of the game*

I should add that Im not too worried about the money on a few cars I buy now as I own over 1000 cars I bought mostly from 1985 to 1998 and haven't bought much in the last 15 years. I got some great bargains back then and nearly every car I have bought is worth as much or more than I paid for them.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Didn't the Camel Datsun only come in a set? With the Budweiser one???


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Didn't the Camel Datsun only come in a set? With the Budweiser one???


No they also came carded. I'm pretty sure they both came on 440-X2 cards but I think only the Camel came on a 440. I could be wrong on this, but I do know the Camel came carded as a 440-X2. I don't have my spreadsheet on this machine (I haven't completely reloaded since the virus) but I think I have the Camel 440-X2. 

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

hifisapi said:


> yes, slot car prices are way down from the late 1990's but I feel tyco are undervalued compared to other things like die cast. Slot cars are very hard to find outside ebay nowadays. Finding them at flea markets and yard sales is nearly impossible. I like aurora and other brands but I LOVE TYCO!!!


Tycos are undervalued right now. I am surprised that new carded (common and semi-common) Tycos at the $20-$25 mark don't sell reasonably well. You can often see new Tycos go for under $20 on eBay. It is surprising.

For years I took Tyco twinpacks to the shows priced between $40 and $45. In 5 years I maybe sold 1 or 2 (total) out of the 30+ or so I would bring.

Joe


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

The tycos I believe are most undervalued are the post tycopros from say 1976 to late 80's before they went to all plastic packaging. There are VERY
many really cool cars made in that era and they are NOT commonly found in mint or mint on card condition.


----------



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

hifisapi said:


> I think I am hooked on these carded 440s. I don't want to collect them all but I would like to collect all the F1/INDY 440 on the card. I already have them loose. 440 were the first semi realistic looking F1/INDY cars from tyco excluding the old tyco s cars so they hold a special place in my collecting heart.
> 
> yes, slot car prices are way down from the late 1990's but I feel tyco are undervalued compared to other things like die cast. Slot cars are very hard to find outside ebay nowadays. Finding them at flea markets and yard sales is nearly impossible. I like aurora and other brands but I LOVE TYCO!!!


are you looking for just indy 440 cars, or are carder 440X2 indy cars on your radar as well? smalls


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

smallscalebill said:


> are you looking for just indy 440 cars, or are carder 440X2 indy cars on your radar as well? smalls


For now, Im going to concentrate on carded 440 f1/indy cars.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*Found out more info on Chaparral 2K*

From what I have been able to research, the tyco chaparral 2K was a set only car in 1982. So this carded one, dated 1981 is probably even more rare than I first suspected. Its an un-cataloged item.


----------

